# New baby not doing well



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Her baby was born yesterday. He is not eating alot and not standing up alot, hardly any movement. I gave him probiotic. What else can I do?


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

If you hold him up will he nurse? If so you need to do this A LOT! If he can't nurse he will need more help than that. Take his temp.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Are the babies legs weak? If he can't stand on his own might he need BoSe? :shrug:


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

He can stand on his own. He's just not walking.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is he being bottle fed or nursing off mom?


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

What is his temp suppose to be?


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

I am going to go out and milk his mom and bottle feed him, he is not feeding off of mom that well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

does he have a sucking reflex? if not he may need a BoSe shot or some selenium gel

normal temp is 101-103


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If he can not or will nort suck, them you might need to either tube him or use a syring to feed him. Tubing would be best.


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

I just went out and milked mom. I put it in a bottle and he ate some. I have him in the house and he is shivering like he is cold. I will take his temp.


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

his temp is 101 degrees


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is on the low side. Get her warmed up a bit maybe wrap her in a towel cuddled up. She is all dried off right?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

he not she.

Have you seen him pee and poop?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How is baby? what is the temp now? poop or pee?
ray:


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes I have seen him poop and pee


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

those are good signs that he is eating


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how are things this morning? 

keep milking mom and feeding him that will be the best -- and even try taking him back to mom as he get stronger to see if she will take him back


----------

